# Cream Separator



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a Cenapatop Cream Separator from the Ukraine. It is a hand crank manual separator with stainless steel centrifuges. It comes with the papers and all attachments. You simply pour the milk in the top, turn the crank and cream comes out one spigot while skim milk comes out the other. Here’s a video that shows how to operate it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGCgUuHkvVY

$85 here in Harlingen, TX or I’ll see what it costs to ship it to you.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you still have the separator?
Connie


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I do.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

If you still have the separator, would you check to see how much it would cost to ship it to 61070?

Connie


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going to be away from home for a few weeks but I will check on that when I get home.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

That's the one I have. The other bowl is for making butter. Only negative is that it will need to be stabilized. We made a table to bolt it down to. It is also adjustable on how much cream is taken off.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you back? Connie


----------

